# PFSH Question



## drhoads (Oct 10, 2012)

In the review of PFSH section, If the  physician states:

Past History:  Reviewed no changes

Past Family History:  Reviewed no changes

Social History:  Reviewed no changes

Would this qualify as complete in the PFSH section?

Thanks!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 12, 2012)

It would qualify as complete but the provider needs to state that there were no changes since ( last OV date). this way it shows that they were reviewed from the prior visit


----------



## CBaer (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree, the physician needs to provide a little documentation to get credit.  Either since last visit, Discharge notes from hospitalization (name of hospital and date of discharge)

It is always good to have your reference available when informing a provider you need some additional documentation.

Here is what the documentation guidelines state
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...N/MLNEdWebGuide/Downloads/97Docguidelines.pdf

DG: A ROS and/or a PFSH obtained during an earlier encounter does not need to be re-recorded if there is evidence that the physician reviewed and updated the previous information. This may occur when a physician updates his/her own record or in an institutional setting or group practice where many physicians use a common record. The review and update may be documented by:
-describing any new ROS and/or PFSH information or noting there has been no change in the information; and
-noting the date and location of the earlier ROS and/or PFSH.

Cheryl


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Oct 16, 2012)

Fellow coders,

*This is from CEMC Study guide from aapc case.no. 11*

(ROS and Medical Hx) ------*reviewed and unchanged*. for this they haven't given any credit for this.

(Problem list) Healthy------*no significant past issues*. for this they had given credit and taken as *Past history*.

Whats the big difference between these two and how come they gave credit only for one, can any one clarify me ?


----------

